# RFUK rant



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

I *have* to get this off my chest before I explode.

I am SICK and TIRED of flamers stating their unwelcome opinion rudely to people who are just trying to use this forum for its original purpose. Even the oldest members are forgetting that is forum is about *HELP AND CHAT. *It is about sharing useful knowledge with those who need it and sharing pics and funny moments with others. 

IT IS NOT A WAR ZONE. IT IS NOT A PLACE TO BULLY PEOPLE AND MAKE THEM FEEL SMALL. IT IS NOT A PLACE TO POST YOUR OPINION RUDELY.

I joined this forum for help with my corn met some great people. Others have not been so lucky. 2 people have left this forum this week because of bullying. What a reputation this forum is compiling.

Let me finish by asking this question. Is it better for a person to ask a question no matter the situation and your opinion about it, and them getting help to make the situation better...or is it better that they leave this forum hurt and rejected and the situation gets worse.

Think about that.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

I totally agree.

Its all bashing, if you look for a good corn site.. pm


----------

